# Graphite or fiberglass?????



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

i want to make a 9ft rod for casting aroung 6-8 ounces (bait included) for a newell p332 or reel similar to that size for 30 lb line.

gonna be using this rod off piers and the ocassional surf

im gonna get a calstar blank but am not to sure whether to go with the whippier fiberglass or stiffer graphite blank.???

Dani D


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

look into st croix premier surf 10'6
rate to 8. ive handle one before. pretty darn light . and nice. good warranty and i believe they are still made in us.

no point to really get a boat rod blank. to use with slingin' lead.

not to mention a 10ft would be easier to throw 8oz out. extra 1 feet is extra leverage.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

ddratler, are you looking for a surf rod blank (like casting for distance) or a jigstick type blank for inshore combat fishing (bridge/pier/canal for snook/jacks/small goliaths/etc)? These are two very vastly different purposes that require two very different rods. For the distance rod, a Rainshadow is a good bet, as are Wheel's Reels and Lami's. For the combat rod, a Calstar 900M or Seeker Ulua would be good...30lb line, lock down the drag and hoss the big snook right out from under the dock!


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

id say a combination of the both
i want to be able to cast a bait out pretty far and will be to battle a big snook taking me under the pier or a long battle with 100+lb tarpon
did some research on this forum and others and i think im gonna stick with a calstar blank
just not sure whether to get the stiffer graphite or the whippier fiberglass rod????


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

well if your on a pier. i believe eglass would be better especially if you forget and try to lift the fish.

hopefully youll have a landing net. 

a ulua rod will prob handle everything you throw at it from the shore.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

And remember the tourist stepping on your rod i use glass for heavy baits up to 10 ozs and under 10ft


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Calstars, even the fiberglass ones, are not like the limp noodle glass rods of yore. Glass Calstars and Seekers are just as stiff as their graphite brethern (if you'll notice their lineup, they usually have both versions of the "same" blank). The bigger difference is that the fiberglass rods tends to have a bit slower recovery, a tad heavier, and bends more towards the butt than the comparable graphite. It really ends up as a personal preference; some guys like the more forgiving nature of fiberglass whereas some guys like the brutal pull that graphite dishes out. I'm particularly fond of the Calstar Graphiters myself and find them a great combination of raw pulling power, sensitivity and light weight. Good luck in your search.


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

well i dont have the privilege to test each type of blank before purchase, so im just trying to soak as much info and opinions on this and other forums to see what i should buy.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, then, I'm casting my vote for a Calstar Graphiter GF900M, built with an appropriately-sized Fuji reel seat, cork grip tape, and double foot Fuji Alconite Concept guides and top (BMNAG and BMNAT)! Light, powerful, and fairly easy on the wallet


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

any other votes out there?


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

another vote for the graphiters...they are composite and plenty tough. Almost the best of both worlds.


----------

